# Are these not adorable?



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

A friend on FB had this picture posted on her wall. They are made by Marsha Ford and here is her link https://www.facebook.com/m.ford.1952 Of course i had to order a couple.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, those are cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- thanks for posting. I had ordered 3 from her on FB.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I love them!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh, love those. Thanks.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So cute, but when I went to her facebook page I didn't see them


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

mdbflorida said:


> So cute, but when I went to her facebook page I didn't see them



Mags when you go to her page click on photo's and there is a picture of a Cocker Spaniel stocking holder and click on the picture and it will give you the price. HTH


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I love these Marsha is a fantastic person to deal with! Ppl won't be disappointed with her items or service! I love her group lucigoosey!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:blush:I went to face book and the page said
this content is currently unavailable:blush:

Debby they are just adorable


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I found them on Marsha Ford's Facebook page. It said they were $25 plus $4 shipping. I messaaged Marsha and she sent me an invoice for $43! I am not paying $18 for shipping! So disappointed, but $18 is outrageous IMO.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...581436.-2207520000.1386287678.&type=3&theater


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just found it at Doggie Couture. I am on their email list so I had both a $15 Black Friday and a $15 Cyber Monday coupon in my cart. They also only charge $5.95 shipping so my grand total was $12.95 including the shipping! :chili::chili::chili:

*Order Details:*

WP-JO-64Santa Stocking Holder
[Choose Style:Maltese]1$37.00$37.00D
SC-405$15 Gift Card Black Friday Promo 1-$15.00-$15.00DSC-419
$15 Gift Card Black Friday Promo 
1-$15.00-$15.00 
Subtotal: $7.00 
Tax: $0.00 
Shipping Cost: $5.95 
Grand Total: $12.95 


Santa Stocking Holder


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

They are very cute....plus they look like Kelly:chili::chili:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Love them!:wub:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh  I need one of those in my life, but shipping from the U.S to Austria is so expensive  Probably more than what the item is worth


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Just found it at Doggie Couture. I am on their email list so I had both a $15 Black Friday and a $15 Cyber Monday coupon in my cart. They also only charge $5.95 shipping so my grand total was $12.95 including the shipping! :chili::chili::chili:
> 
> *Order Details:*
> 
> ...



Oh Marj that's awesome!!! I'm on the Doggie Couture emailing list so i'm sure (well hoping) they have another special so i can get them at a better price. If not then i'll wait until after Christmas when i get another coupon from them and order them then.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sylie said:


> They are very cute....plus they look like Kelly:chili::chili:


Sylvia i never even noticed and had to go back and look and sure enough they do look like Kelly! Well, leave it to you to notice that they look like Kelly.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> Oh Marj that's awesome!!! I'm on the Doggie Couture emailing list so i'm sure (well hoping) they have another special so i can get them at a better price. If not then i'll wait until after Christmas when i get another coupon from them and order them then.


Check and see if those coupons are in your account. I didn't have to use a code or anything. I was shocked when I saw got $30 off! I was just trying to find a place with reasonable shipping as $18 from Marsha was a rip off.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is another cute stocking holder. Only $19.95 from this company with just $4.95 shipping!

Maltese Dog Christmas Stocking Holder: B.A. Barker


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Check and see if those coupons are in your account. I didn't have to use a code or anything. I was shocked when I saw got $30 off! I was just trying to find a place with reasonable shipping as $18 from Marsha was a rip off.



Oh my gosh Marj i'm so glad you told me to check my account. I had rewards points, i didn't see the coupons, but i always get emails about different specials. I can get 3 for $57.00 or 5 for $111.00 and that's with shipping. If i had ordered just one it would have been free and that included shipping. :chili::chili: :chili: So check your account and see if you have reward points.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

mysugarbears said:


> Oh my gosh Marj i'm so glad you told me to check my account. I had rewards points, i didn't see the coupons, but i always get emails about different specials. I can get 3 for $57.00 or 5 for $111.00 and that's with shipping. If i had ordered just one it would have been free and that included shipping. :chili::chili: :chili: So check your account and see if you have reward points.



I found a coupon code and got it down to $18.00 per stocking holder with free shipping since shipping is free for $100 or more and they go by the total before any discounts! I'm so glad i started this thread and Marj saw it, 3 of them would have been as much as what i'm paying for five! :chili::chili: :chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> Oh my gosh Marj i'm so glad you told me to check my account. I had rewards points, i didn't see the coupons, but i always get emails about different specials. I can get 3 for $57.00 or 5 for $111.00 and that's with shipping. If i had ordered just one it would have been free and that included shipping. :chili::chili: :chili: So check your account and see if you have reward points.





mysugarbears said:


> I found a coupon code and got it down to $18.00 per stocking holder with free shipping since shipping is free for $100 or more and they go by the total before any discounts! I'm so glad i started this thread and Marj saw it, 3 of them would have been as much as what i'm paying for five! :chili::chili: :chili:


Hooray! I love bargain, don't you?


----------

